# Great ROS



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice. I have the 5" Bosch and it works like a charm. Bosch puts a good tool together. I esepecially love my 1617 router and could probably use a few more. The 24×4 belt sander actually works too well.

Enjoy the tools!


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

I have several bosch tools. Maybe I should review them! I have found them all to be top quality for the price. My Dad has a 6" dewalt ros, and I have the 6" bosch equivelent. I by far prefer the bosch! Hooked up to my trend vac, no dust gets a chance to escape.

Thanks for the review, good job.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice review. I have the same sander and agree with your assessment. Great tool.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Its top heavy, making it harder to control, kinda like flipping a fried egg with a golf club.

what about variable speed or is peddle to the medal on the trigger ?

I was once a fan of Bosch, till they sold out to the lowest bidder, off shore ……somewhat suspect now


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

It is variable speed, but like most sanders, the speed is controlled by a separate dial. I haven't found it to be top heavy, but I use it mostly on pieces being laid flat on my workbench or assembly table. I prefer to do as much sanding as possible before final assembly. I would not want to use this sander on vertical surfaces all day long, but I have done it on occasion and did not find it to be burdensome.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe this sander is manufactured in Switzerland.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with you, Tim, I didn't find it difficult to control at all. In fact, for a good test use a single finger to control the sander as you sand a large surface. It is amazing how easy it is to maneuver even with one finger.










On horizontal surfaces I can't imagine a ROS that is easier to control. For vertical sanding, it is a bit on the bulky side but not too bad on smaller projects. I recently had a project that required a fair amount of vertical sanding so I swapped out the 6" pad and installed the 5", and made it easier to manage.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I have owned this sander about 2 years. There is minimal vibration. I use abranet sanding discs from mirka. The are phenomenal. Hooked up to a vacuum there is no dust! It's light years ahead of any other ros I've used. I do agree it would not be ideal to use on a vertical surface. Otherwise, it's flawless.


----------

